# Birth Certificate



## rynmoris (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi,
I'm from India. My husband has a temporary residence permit in Germany. Now I am going to apply for family reunion visa with my son. I have my original Birth Certificate but with no name in it. It has my parents name, date, place of birth. I have all other substantiate original documents confirming the birth date. Can I apply for Visa with the existing certificate.

Thanks in advance.


----------

